# NHC is Back?



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Has anyone else seen the recent post on Facebook by the National Haunters Convention? After three years of hinting at a come back, it looks like it might actually happen in 2018. They're moving to Atlantic City, NJ from Oaks, PA. I'm not sure how to feel about this total change in venue and overall feel. Before it was very much a haunters/Halloween convention. Right now it looks like a party on the boardwalk with some Halloween in it.
I know we're still a few months away from seeing any real elements like vendors and classes, but I'm really hoping this doesn't just fizzle out like before. I also hope that this doesn't end like the last time they tried to change venues. I really miss having a con to go to. I can't afford to travel, so having one two hours away by car is great for me.

National Haunters Convention website/National Haunters Convention Facebook


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Yes! Trans World-Chicago was only 2 Hours from me.
I knew St. Louis was out of the question. I already knew what an ordeal that dive would be for me, since my Ex had her Mother near there and we went to see her a couple of times.
But then, in13 years of attending Trans world/Chi-town, I only bought maybe $400 worth of items. The most expensive items were Fog Machines, before Wal-Mart began selling fog machines for $10,oo.
I was told recently that last Year at Trans World , some people thought some other guy there was me?
He kept talking about my House. 
I would more interested in listening to other people talk about their Haunts.


----------

